# Itouch/iphone keyboards?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope the link works. http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/keyboards-mice/8193/ if not I'll edit it when I'm on a computer. On itouch now. Anyone know if there are ext. keyboards for itouch/iphones?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

you can buy the external keyboard from Apple for Macs - it works with iphone/touch too.

Also, I'm sure if you could find a bluetooth keyboard somewhere. Or just practice  I can get a full email in on my keyboard just fine.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

It says it works with pda/cellphones gah guess not compability list does not show the iphone


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> you can buy the external keyboard from Apple for Macs - it works with iphone/touch too.
> 
> Also, I'm sure if you could find a bluetooth keyboard somewhere. Or just practice  I can get a full email in on my keyboard just fine.


Can you post the link? It is a beep to post links as I don't think you can cut and paste on the iphone/itouch. I have to write the link down then retype it.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

double click on the text in question highlights the entire text with a black box appearing with "copy".

if double clicking doesn't highlight all of the desired text, press and hold on the highlighted text and you can drag the highlight to include as much or as little of text.

double click again will get you a black box with paste as one of the options.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hitch said:


> double click on the text in question highlights the entire text with a black box appearing with "copy".
> 
> if double clicking doesn't highlight all of the desired text, press and hold on the highlighted text and you can drag the highlight to include as much or as little of text.
> 
> double click again will get you a black box with paste as one of the options.


Double clicking only quick enlarges or quick zoom outs instead of the usual two finger screen stretching.

It does not highlight anything.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Opps thought you meant text in general but just tried that in the URL area and double clicking did nothing. Press and hold only brought up the magnifier.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Same thing in the notepad as well. Was thinking that was a web thing only but nope.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

are you trying to do copy and paste from the mail or safari?

for mail, what I said above works.

for safari:

press and hold on the text, if you are zoomed in, the magnifier will come up and the text will be highlighted, drag the borders to where you want them and the box with copy will appear.

if you are zoomed out, pressing and holding will highlight a larger text without the magnifier, and you can just drag as usual.

Edit: the double clicking works on the notepad also, double clicking will highlight with a magnifier. Once the text is highlighted, the box with "cut", "copy" and "paste" will appear.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hitch said:


> are you trying to do copy and paste from the mail or safari?
> 
> for mail, what I said above works.
> 
> ...


Ok just went into the mail to see if it would work. That is a negative ace. Still does not work in notepad, safari, or mail. It will give the magnifying circle but when I drag around the magnifying circle then let go of it, it will only put the blink cursor where I let do of the magnifier.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Then I have no idea. Everything works on mine like a charm. 

try looking on youtube for a tutorial vid or soemthing.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hitch said:


> Then I have no idea. Everything works on mine like a charm.
> 
> try looking on youtube for a tutorial vid or soemthing.


Wait a minute. I did not ask before but are you on an iphone or itouch. I am on the itouch.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

phone.......I would think they would have the same basic programming. Maybe not.


----------

